# Catfish CordonBleu



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

We have grown tired of the traditional fried catfish recipes at our house so I decided to try something a little different sunday. Made it for a bunch of family members and it got 5star reviews. Even bowdacious liked it and he is one picky SOB!
"cookie cutter" fillets work best, make sure all dark meat and fat is trimmed off
brush 1 side lightly with olive oil (to keep fillet from sticking to grill)
Season with Caveners greek seasoning
grill oil side down til almost done, turn over and put cheese on fillet, I used mozellerra, next time I'm gonna try pepperjack, place slice of ham over cheese, I used the costco shaved ham folded in half.
Keep on grill til cheese melts
Spoon hollandaise sauce on top
Sounds wierd, but don't knock it til you try it


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That sounds really good! I bet it would be good on the fired cats too. Do you buy or make the hollandaise?


----------

